# Another garage find



## Cuchilo (19 Sep 2014)

From the guy I bought the Pug from . He says late 80's


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Sep 2014)

How big is his garage


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Sep 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> How big is his garage


About the size of a family car with room to open the doors


----------



## noodle (21 Sep 2014)

mate bought one of those brand new 

bit hazy on the year but it was after we had left school (93)


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Sep 2014)

Does he want another one


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2014)

what work does it need ?


----------



## e-rider (25 Sep 2014)

a picture of the drivechain side would be better, but looks like early-mid nineties to me


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Sep 2014)

biggs682 said:


> what work does it need ?


Buckled rear wheel ( not that bad ) and the gears where not working but it needs new cables . Ive passed it on to a mate at the allotment as he was riding his wifes bike so needed to man up a bit .


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Buckled rear wheel ( not that bad ) and the gears where not working but it needs new cables . Ive passed it on to a mate at the allotment as he was riding his wifes bike so needed to man up a bit .


sounds like a good idea


----------

